# bearded dragon scratching at the glass



## bigbird118 (Sep 28, 2009)

i have had this 14 month old bearded dragon for 6 days now he is quite thin he doesnt seem to have much interest in food green or live i have changed his uvb lamp and his bulb i am getting his viv temp to 85 cool 97 at baskin end i am spraying to keep up the humidity but he seems to not be a happy bunny he is trying to climb the walls and spending most of his time when he is awake going mad at the glass door {cool end} what should i do or what am i doing wrong and how can i get him to eat please could someone help


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

1 - heats too low, should be around 115f in the basking area
2 - you're spraying to keep humidity up - it's a beardie, they don't need humidity
3 - he's still settling in
4 - you've posted in the forum help section rather than lizards help section (3rd one down from the top)


----------



## KING_GONZO (Apr 21, 2009)

the temp needs to be higher around 110'f-115'f. dont spray the viv no need for humidity in a beardie viv.

my beardie does the glass dancing routine.
i would use some mealworms to get him to eat always works a treat: victory:


----------

